# doveroso



## altoeste

Bonjour!

Je me demandais comment on pourrait traduire adéquatement "doveroso" dans la phrase suivante:

_Ci permettiamo di farle doveroso omaggio di questo libro_.

contexte: lors du 50e anniversaire du festival de Locarno, on fait cadeau de ce livre (une rétrospective sur le festival) à de nombreuses personnes qui ont contribué à ce festival.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## duchevreuil

Quoique n'étant ni Français ni Italien, je risque le coup :

_Nous nous permettons de vous rendre un hommage convenable par ce livre_.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Altoeste, 



Un bel trabocchetto : difficile combinare in una sola parola francese _moderna_ il senso di regalo e di onoranza dell'italiano "omaggio" . Avrei due proposte :

modificando leggermente la proposta di Duchevreuil : _"Nous nous permettons de vous rendre un hommage mérité en vous offrant ce livre "._
usando una lingua un po' antiquata : _"Nous nous permettons de vous faire l'hommage mérité de ce livre" ._


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, d’accord, on peut aussi forcer la dose : _l'hommage bien mérité_
Pour d’autres occasions mais peut être pas pour un livre : _l'hommage on ne peut plus mérité_


----------



## ermannoitaly

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Altoeste,
> 
> 
> 
> Un bel trabocchetto : difficile combinare in una sola parola francese _moderna_ il senso di regalo e di onoranza dell'italiano "omaggio" . Avrei due proposte :
> 
> modificando leggermente la proposta di Duchevreuil : _"Nous nous permettons de vous rendre un hommage mérité en vous offrant ce livre "._
> usando una lingua un po' antiquata : _"Nous nous permettons de vous faire l'hommage mérité de ce livre" ._



Ciao Matoupachat 

Vero!  La frase offre qualche spunto di riflessione relativamente al 
contesto.
La parola "hommage" credo sia un'ottima scelta. 

In italiano come in francese penso che il concetto sia simile: 
doverso = in segno di stima.

Je me permets alors de proposer:

a) Nous nous permettons de vous rendre un juste hommage  
en vous offrant ce livre. 
b) Nous nous permettons de vous rendre un juste hommage  
avec ce livre. 
-----------
[et en cas de billet qui doit accompagner le cadeau (c'est-à-dire le livre)]
c) Nous nous permettons de vous rendre un légitime hommage  
 avec le livre ci-joint.
----------
Naturalmente si tratta di una mia idea che può essere perfezionata con ulteriori contributi.
----------
Saluti / ciao
----------
Corrigez, s'il vous plâit


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Pour d’autres occasions mais peut être pas pour un livre : _l'hommage on ne peut plus mérité_


 
Mais alors, là, il n'y a plus que la Légion d'Honneur au-dessus ! (mutatis mutandis, bien sûr)



ermannoitaly said:


> Ciao Matoupachat
> 
> Vero! La frase offre qualche spunto di riflessione relativamente al
> contesto.
> 
> La parola "hommage" credo sia un'ottima scelta.
> 
> In italiano come in francese penso che il concetto sia simile:
> 
> doveroso = in segno di stima.
> 
> Je me permets alors de proposer:
> 
> a) Nous nous permettons de vous rendre un juste hommage
> en vous offrant ce livre.
> 
> b) Nous nous permettons de vous rendre un juste hommage
> avec ce livre. (non so spiegare, ma non mi piace tanto, manca un po' d'equilibrio)
> -----------
> 
> c) Nous nous permettons de vous rendre un légitime hommage
> avec le livre ci-joint. (légitime va bene, anzi benissimo, ma ci-joint è burocratese)
> ----------
> Naturalmente si tratta di una mia idea che può essere perfezionata con ulteriori contributi.
> ----------
> Saluti / ciao
> ----------
> Corrigez, s'il vous plâit ==> unica correzione, ma solo per scherzo, sappiamo tutti che è un errore di battitura, ma proprio a quel posto, ci voleva !... : plaît


 

Un caro saluto Ermanno ! 
Salut Corsicum !

*PS* Si potrebbe anche benissimo unire al libro un biglietto con la semplice scritta " En témoignage de notre estime et de notre gratitude" .


----------



## ermannoitaly

Obrigado!

Merci bien, Matoupachat.
Tu as raison.
"Darsi la zappa sui piedi",dice un'espressione tipica:
è quello che io ho fatto, non rileggendo attentamente il mio precedente messaggio.
Una svista , un "typo" è sfortunatamente sempre un errore... 
E per questo ora dico latinamente "accipio" ...
In scherma e in linguaggio figurato si dice:
Toccato! ( in scherma: ho accusato il colpo!) = la tua stoccata è  vincente /ton estocade est gagnante parce qu' elle a été bien placée /,
 perché è arrivata sull'ultima parola che ho scritto... mais ça signifie que 
tu as lit le message...jusqu'à la fin.
Scherzare può far bene alla salute e naturalmente mi piace scherzare...
Saluti /ciao.
--------------
e naturalmente,
Corrigez, s'il vous plaît...


----------

